# smoked pizza in my Kiln-da-Que



## accunlmtd (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice Sunday afternoon, and the family decided that they wanted pizza. So a challenge, use the Kiln-da-Que (my pottery kiln converted to smoker) to make a smoked pizza.

Pizza was made up from scratch, crust was not pre-baked.

Smoker heated up to 250. Soaked hickory chips for the smoke.

Put the pizza on one of the aluminum pizza pans that have all the air holes.

An hour and 20 minutes later.....NIRVANA... Big thumbs up by the family.

While the crust was "done", I think another  15-20 minutes would not have hurt it any (I tend to like a crispier crust)

Give it go fellas...

al in colorado








Kiln-da-Que, my converted pottery kiln.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 1, 2010)

that pizza looks so good


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 1, 2010)

The pizza looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    (just when I thought I smoked it all)


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2010)

Great looking Pizza and I really love the duct tape on your smoker/kiln


----------



## accunlmtd (Aug 1, 2010)

Ya, I needed to cover all the holes from where the original element wired came thru. I will make a nicer fix to it...one of these days.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome aboard the smoke train friend


----------



## meateater (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Great looking pizza.


----------



## chefrc (Aug 2, 2010)

Now that is a two thumbs up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Beautiful Absolutly beautiful


----------



## squirrel (Aug 2, 2010)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I want pizza! Love the homemade smoker too, very creative, welcome aboard and I look forward to seeing more of your Qview!


----------

